# Auto start stop disable for diesel



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

There's already a couple of us that bought it last year. 

The module was posted last year.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

NM. I just noticed you posted in diesels

It wasn't available last year for diesels. Don't know what the status is this year.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

, I called and spoke to the owner. It is not currently available. But if he sees some interest he night do it sooner rather than later...

I edited the title to more clearly indicate this is related to auto start/stop disable module for the diesel....

Jeff


----------

